# I made myself some clothes! *Very pic heavy*



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

I had been wanting to make myself some clothes for a long time, i had seen some really nice designs on this website where people post their sewing creations and stuff. Handmade stuff anyways. So, i decided to copy some of them, and i made myself two Sarah shrugs, one for the summer/spring, and one for the winter/fall, a cute top that i really liked with buttons on the front, and a dress! since i only owned two dresses, and also, a reconstruction of a maternity top that was way too big for me to wear anymore.

There's tons of shots of the different looks, i was trying on different shirts to see how they'd look.

Here they are:

This is how the maternity top used to look, it went from this:







*To this:*











And this is the other top i was talking about that i thought was very cute:






*And this is my version of it:*
















And the two Sarah shrugs that i made, based on these two designs:











*and my version of them:*









































And the dress i made


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

omg Nuri, you are so talented! I love everything! my favourites are the dress and the maternity top. They look so awesome! and you look beautiful in them!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you very much Rosie!

I forgot to say, i got the idea for the reconstruction of the maternity top, from the top that Jessica Simspson is wearing on her video "Come on over" i thought it was a gorgeous top and i had to somehow have it! LOL

Here's the picture of her top, i cropped her head and face off lol


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh wow! You're very talented Nuri, your clothes are gorgeous, you did such a great job!


----------



## danaryan (Jan 8, 2009)

I really like everything that you did. What you did with the maternity top was very cute; my other favorite is the dress and you looked really nice in everything.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

NurNur, I totally want that top!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 8, 2009)

i LOVE that first top!! you're very talented!!! and the second shrug is gorgeous, is it velvet?





you look so pretty!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 8, 2009)

and I forgot to say that those shoes are so totally hot. I'm very jealous


----------



## Karren (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!!! Your amazing!! Cute and so talented!! I just love that dress and those shrugs are sweet!!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 8, 2009)

Nuri I have to hand it to you that you are the ultimate wife. You find more time in your day to do awesome stuff than the law should allow!! You did an excellent job on all that stuff!! Super talented


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 8, 2009)

wow

you are super talented!

the clothe yuo made look even better from the source

great job !!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 8, 2009)

How cool are you! I love how you completely transformed the maternity top!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for the nice comments everyone! &lt;33

Fingers, yes the green shrug is velvet



i love it cause it feels so nice and soft to the touch!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for the nice comments everyone! &lt;33

Fingers, yes the green shrug is velvet



i love it cause it feels so nice and soft to the touch!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow those are amazing! You did an awesome job!





I so want to make my own clothes but I'm afraid I'll screw it up and I wouldn't even know where to start.

Btw, on the second top did you make it out of another top or out of new material?


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Katie!

the second top was out of new material. That maternity top is my third reconstruction lol! I will be doing three more soon


----------



## Roxie (Jan 8, 2009)

You are so talented! Your clothes are so gorgeous!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so jealous. Actually, Jealousy is an understatement!!! I wish i could sew like that. My man bought me a singer sewing machine and its just been sitting there cus i dont know what to do with it.


----------



## McRubel (Jan 9, 2009)

You are a fashion diva!!!!!!! Your clothes are HOT and you look awesome wearing them! I think a hemmed some pants once and they turned out terrible looking. Seriously, you should be considering a career in something like this!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous Nuri! I love everything. The dress is gorgeous, love the shoes with it.


----------



## Jennyjean (Jan 9, 2009)

You are very talented!!! Love the clothes!!!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 9, 2009)

Im seriously impressed!

You've got alot of creative talent hun.

Love the smock bib top thats soooo cute!


----------



## fawp (Jan 9, 2009)

I love these! They look fantastic! I wish I could sew...


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 9, 2009)

Good job Nury!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jan 9, 2009)

Everything looks fantastic! I especially love the two shirts




.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 9, 2009)

Your clothes are so pretty ! I love the maternity shirt and the dress.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG Nuri! That's awesome!!!

I love what you did with the maternity top! so cute! and the dress! and everything actually!!


----------



## Sunshine80 (Jan 9, 2009)

you are amazing Nuri, everything came out perfect! I love the shrugs!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the nice comments everyone! i appreciate them &lt;3

i wish i could make a profession out of this, i love sewing, and i always wanted to be a fashion designer lol.


----------



## katana (Jan 10, 2009)

Really pretty nury!

Your pretty talented


----------



## emih19 (Jan 10, 2009)

omg...they are so cute....i want to definitely try the second top you made...that is so cute


----------



## ticki (Jan 11, 2009)

you're like super nuri or something. that's awesome! where did you go to get the patterns? my gf just bought a sewing machine and wants to make stuff too.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, you are amazingly talented!!! You look great in everything and it all looks good.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone!

ticki, i will pm you the links of the sites cause there's lots of sites that i have bookmarked where she can get ideas and patterns from


----------



## Andi (Jan 11, 2009)

amazing! I am secretly jealous of crafty people, I canÂ´t even sew on a button I think (ok I havenÂ´t tried it cause I think I wouldnÂ´t be patient enough lol)

I would seriously buy that ex-maternity shirt if I saw it in a store. I love those romantic blouses!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job Nuri!! A+!! You are runway ready!!


----------



## ticki (Jan 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you so much everyone!ticki, i will pm you the links of the sites cause there's lots of sites that i have bookmarked where she can get ideas and patterns from





super duper! thanks nuri.


----------



## speedy (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow, you did an amazing job, they look great!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone!


----------



## emih19 (Jan 18, 2009)

can you pm the links to for patterns? i bookmark them also. and buy books but didnt start yet cus i need to buy some fabric


----------



## daer0n (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *emih19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can you pm the links to for patterns? i bookmark them also. and buy books but didnt start yet cus i need to buy some fabric Pm'ing you


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 19, 2009)

Gorgeous Nury!!


----------



## chocobon (Jan 19, 2009)

Nuri I am so impressed I especially love the white top, brown top and the green shrug and the finishing is amazing!!! You are so talented!!


----------



## daer0n (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone, i will post Part II soon i think lol. I've made more stuff, and some more reconstructions, so maybe soon i will post a new thread with my new creations


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 19, 2009)

Nury, you are soooo talented!!!! We look forward to seeing more of your clothes.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 30, 2009)

The clothes look great! Its a job very well done, have you taken classes in clothes making before?



I wish I could make my own clothes or alter the ones I no longer like, but I'm not too talented with hands on stuff


----------

